# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Preferenca ime mbi tinguj!

## Plaku me kostum

lol 

ke kenge po degjoni?  :perqeshje:

----------


## Gentian_gr

> lol 
> 
> ke kenge po degjoni? 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KgNb...eature=related


*Sa i shpejte je Plaku me kostum.

Por kur arrite more ta hapesh aq shpejt?*


Kete

----------


## B@Ne



----------


## Plaku me kostum

> *Sa i shpejte je Plaku me kostum.
> 
> Por kur arrite more ta hapesh aq shpejt?*
> 
> 
> Kete
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Cw1n...eature=related


hahhaha po ishte nje para meje, e pengova me bastun  :perqeshje: 
ti ishe ai?  :perqeshje:  hahah ke ne mendje ndonje titull me te mire ta ndryshoj?  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Gentian_gr

> hahhaha po ishte nje para meje, e pengova me bastun 
> ti ishe ai?  hahah ke ne mendje ndonje titull me te mire ta ndryshoj?


Po!
Preferenca ime mbi tinguj!

----------


## Plaku me kostum

> Po!
> Preferenca ime mbi tinguj!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yzcHkLpCpnM


e ndryshova  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Gentian_gr

> e ndryshova http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTwJH...eature=related


*Te pershendes atehere djalosh.

Vere nje nofke tjeter,sepse s'ju shkon
Energjia juaj ne shkrime,edhe afrimiteti mes antaresh eshte jashte nofkes.
Gjume te qete.*

----------


## Plaku me kostum

> *Te pershendes atehere djalosh.
> 
> Vere nje nofke tjeter,sepse s'ju shkon
> Energjia juaj ne shkrime,edhe afrimiteti mes antaresh eshte jashte nofkes.
> Gjume te qete.*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3of2F...eature=related


faleminderit  :buzeqeshje: 

Per kete punen e nofkes me kane thene edhe disa anetare te tjere  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## EXODUS

_Cdo dite ngji-temi, shoket
laaart ne-Birra Korça
Mes pemve, tavooo-linat
me birre kristal-te-ftohte..._


Më origjinale se kaq s'ka ku te shkoje!!  :me kurore:  


_Korça_, abc-ja...e qytetarise!!!

----------


## tetovarja87



----------


## tetovarja87



----------


## tetovarja87



----------


## IRADA



----------


## Sorkadhe_Kelcyre

ndonese tek shumica nga ju eshte mengjes... ketu tek une eshte ende mbremje..
e kjo eshte preferenca  ime  e momentit...

... un soir sans toi...

----------


## Plaku me kostum

> ndonese tek shumica nga ju eshte mengjes... ketu tek une eshte ende mbremje..
> e kjo eshte preferenca  ime  e momentit...
> 
> ... un soir sans toi...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HvlpQRGTQnk


yup
and is boring

----------


## Sorkadhe_Kelcyre

> yup
> and is boring


boring? I wouldn't say ...

----------


## 2043

http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=...ture=endscreen

----------


## Ilirana

*Pa e hape kete teme, qe te keni mundesi te degjoni kengen tuaj e njekosisht te pershendetni dike ...me Rastin ...e Pavarsise...mbasi shenojme 100 vjetorin!*

Kenga ime per sot do te ishte...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LSf9...eature=related

*Pershendetja ju shkon, te gjithe atyre qe do te shkojne ne Vlore...a Tirane!*

----------


## B@Ne

Ilirana , tema eshte hapur nje her  :buzeqeshje:  

kjo http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=146625

ose kjo http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=146369

 :buzeqeshje:   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## B@Ne

http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&fe...&v=M4MmWwdbEnc

----------

